

Applying to Ph.D. Programs in Computer Science - jcdavis
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~harchol/gradschooltalk.pdf

======
seagaia
Anyone know if there is anything recent that's worth knowing about this topic
now? (Like an updated version of this document?)

